# Car news - Z4 Break Cover



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thoughts ?


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks like the Fiat Spider / Mx5 from many angles


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Is that not the new Z4 though WHIZZER?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

nbray67 said:


> Is that not the new Z4 though WHIZZER?


Thanks Amended :thumb:


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Quite like the look of that. Be interesting to see prices and spec options.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks better than the other pics we had of it and it does look very fiat from the front.

Does nothing for me though, a dull looking car which will likely have an eye watering price tag.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I like it . But I prefer my one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm not keen on the front end, apart from that, I do like the rest of it. Those rear lights have been done a bit better on this than the new 8 Series....think it's that it's red though, they'll probably look pants on another colour


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

slight echoes of Z8 in there, but lots of Fiat/Mazda going on - shame, they could have done a lot better.


----------



## kdot (Jul 11, 2017)

oooo I like!


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

anyone else think Honda S2000 when they first saw these pics?!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks nice in red.
Love the rear.
Front looks ok too.
It's just that the Kia Stinger came out first and it kinda looks as if BMW COPIED KIA


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

petemattw said:


> anyone else think Honda S2000 when they first saw these pics?!


Yip!:thumb:

Its like the S2000 and Fiat Spiders love child.


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Just the front end spoils it, can see they have finally caught up on the digital ****pit!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Rear looks like a bulldog chewing a wasp


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Toyota underneath


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Exotica said:


> Toyota underneath


The Supra will be more of a BMW than vice versa.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

The concept car looked so promising the reality is a bit of s et down. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Toyota definitely got the looks


----------

